
Use Google Sheets as a database to collect emails - dhruvkar
https://blog.automizzen.com/use-google-sheets-as-a-database-to-collect-emails-e581652c021e#.6kuf3e9oq
======
ddon
Ingesting way to use Google Sheets... I this is way is not against their TOS!

